# painful nursing during ovulation



## herwitsend (Nov 10, 2005)

how long after ovulation does it stop?

This is only my second postpartum cycle. Last cycle, I thought dd was having some acrobatic toddler latch issues. Looking back, though, my nipple soreness was at the same time I ovulated. I didn't keep track of it well enough to remember how many days her nursing was painful. I ovulated yesterday (or the day before) and I am ready for pain-free nursing again! It's like nursing a kid with a sandpaper-lined mouth!

As an aside... we are TTC. Is this pain the same as nursing while pregnant? If so, I may be re-thinking the child-led weaning.


----------



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

I experience tenderness and sometimes soreness during both ovulation and menstruation. My DS is 11 mo, and my cycle began when he was 7 mos. It happens every time. Usually it's worse during menstruation. It tends to go away as the nursing session progresses, and the latch gets more secure. (DS only nurses 4x/day, but for 10 minutes on a side). Also, my milk supply tends to drop during those times, so I often offer an extra bottle of EBM. Sometimes he wants some, most times he's fine without.

Good luck!


----------



## mb05 (Oct 29, 2006)

I hear you on being uncomfortable during ovulation & cycle times! It's not fun. Thank goodness it doesn't last long... but when it returns, you may be better able to handle it since it won't be new.

We used extra lubrication like Lansinoh for nursing & then when we were ttc #2 we used a lubricant that was condusive to conceiving (didn't kill the little guys). When my cycles came back (we also went through our 1st nursing strike during the holidays), dd1 was 15 mos and we were mainly nursing in the morning, naptime, bedtime, or so... the few times during the day might've been helpful with me enduring being uncomfortable, too. By my third cycle, we became pregnant... although during after the third, we "really" were trying and paying attention to when I ovulated (I was always a charter so I knew, like you, when I was ovulating).

We nursed until I was about 6 months pregnant... for about 1/3 of pregnant moms, they aren't able to continue with nursing because it's so uncomfortable. This is usually at the 4 month mark in pregnancy. Then, your milk supply drops and then turns more like colostrum at about 7-8 months. Some toddlers will wean themselves during these points and others will almost wean but begin nursing again once baby is born (like mine). The uncomfortable feelings a mother feels can be real, too. Hilary Flower's book *"Adventures in Tandem Nursing*" has lots of great info you might enjoy.

take care!


----------

